# Flowering bushy tree - bees are all over it



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

please help me ID this bushy tree in my back corner - just started flowering and bees are all over it. Smells kind of lilac-y (but they've already come and gone) small purple flowers

thank you!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Is this what the flowers look like? If so I think that might be Tree of Heaven, _Ailanthus altissima. _

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/...-trees/tree-factsheets/s-to-y/tree-of-heaven/


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

It's not tree of heaven.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Beauty berry?


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

nope neither of those two


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you get a close up picture of just the flower? It's hard to see what it really looks like in this pic.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

it is a beauty berry - thank you!


----------

